# Where the magic happens...



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is my workspace! It's not perfect, but I like it.






You guys might find it weird but I don't use my own photos as my desktop's wallpaper. I like using other photographers pictures.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 6, 2016)

I find it more weird there's no cats on the desk.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I find it more weird there's no cats on the desk.



She's not allowed because she will get hair all over my awesome huge mouse pad. Hahah.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2016)

Its an older picture from my old desk, but this should satisfy you.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 6, 2016)

Said as my cat is currently half laying on my hand/mouse.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's another older shot when she use to be able to fit behind the monitor.


----------



## Designer (Mar 6, 2016)

You're a neat freak.  Do not post any more photos of your spiffy office.  My office had to run to the cupboard and hide after seeing your neatness.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2016)

Designer said:


> You're a neat freak.  Do not post any more photos of your spiffy office.  My office had to run to the cupboard and hide after seeing your neatness.



I can't help it, I have OCD. Haha


----------



## Braineack (Mar 6, 2016)

this is usually how my desk looks:


----------



## baturn (Mar 6, 2016)

What Designer said. My work space looks like I straightened up with a hand grenade.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 6, 2016)

baturn said:


> What Designer said. My work space looks like I straightened up with a hand grenade.


Yep that me.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks really good but watch out, there's something coming out of your speaker that looks kind of like this.






Or wait, maybe it's ET?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Looks really good but watch out, there's something coming out of your speaker that looks kind of like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to get something for my right one, not sure what I want to get. I was thinking Vault Boy from Fallout 4.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2016)

Braineack said:


> this is usually how my desk looks:



At least your cat looks at the camera...every time I take out my camera she just looks away.


----------

